
Project Cybersyn - funkaster
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Cybersyn
======
zeristor
There was a design exhibition at Somerset House in London a year or two back
which apparently recreated the Cybersyn control room, I'm really kicking
myself for only finding out about it after it closed.

